
Did Your City Make the 'High Quality of Life' List? - mpweiher
https://www.workandmoney.com/s/quality-of-life-cities-ec09d4e6b0384a73
======
maccard
List is a republish of [0] but with ads stuffed into it, and no other
information.

[0] [https://mobilityexchange.mercer.com/Insights/quality-of-
livi...](https://mobilityexchange.mercer.com/Insights/quality-of-living-
rankings)

~~~
kbob
They added a nice set of photos, though.

------
moltar
I’m always baffled how Vancouver always makes it to the top of these lists.

I’ve visited the city several times. It’s decent. But there isn’t anything
special about it other than the view and that it’s surrounded by nature.
Everything else is bland. No architecture, boring city planning, average
transport for a big city, completely unaffordable housing, food is just as
generic as everywhere, major homeless issue, weather is gloomy.

------
jostmey
I can only judge the quality of the list by US cities having never been to
these other places. San Francisco is certainly not the best US city in terms
of "quality of life" unless maybe you are very rich. Ditto for Honolulu - and
you're cutoff from the mainland. Who made this list? It's crap

------
sigfubar
Any "quality of life" list that includes New York is total bullshit.

This here list was made by an HR consulting firm with an eye towards helping
companies select a site for headquarters. Yes, the CEO and other top brass
will have a good life here in NYC, while other employees will languish in
apartments shared with others who are too poor to afford a place within
reasonable distance of work. The hour+ long commute will definitely help catch
up on reading. Hope they like train delays.

~~~
jasonvorhe
Can't agree on that with regards to a city like Düsseldorf. Living and working
in this city is possible if you're working an IT job and you don't need to
move out to the suburbs, unless you want to purchase a house to raise kids in.

Other than that, I don't see a lot of use for this list since it doesn't come
with any data, as far as I can tell on mobile.

------
thomasahle
Has there been any good analysis of why US cities tend to do so badly on these
sorts of lists?

Is it just a matter of not being willing to spend enough money on public
infrastructure? Is it related to general inequality? or perhaps that the lists
give move value to public transportation than cars?

~~~
ajross
Pretty much. It places emphasis on policies that happen to match the social
safety nets of Western Europe. You can ignore it if you have different tastes
or needs. There can be no truly objective measure of this stuff.

Obviously the US is a great and wonderful place to live for employed
professionals like us. But we aren't the only ones who matter.

------
VeejayRampay
Vancouver, though it is expensive as hell, really is a great city to live in,
I loved my years there (originally from Paris France). Could use some
additional sun, but they're great at making grey skies and drizzle bearable
those Canadians.

------
marban
High five from #1 ;)

